# Fussy eater



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

My puppy Pru is an incredibly fussy eater and as she was pretty under weight and small when we got her, it has always been a worry for us. 

She is now 4 and a half months and is still very fussy. We were feeding her on Nature diet, mixed with some kibble, but she went off that completely a month or so ago and now refuses to even touch it. We have tried a few other 'good' wet foods from Pet stores, but one of them made her sick and the others she was not keen on. She will now only eat the 'bad' brands that are full of all sorts of things, like Bakers, mixed with a little kibble. But even with these brands, she will often refuse to eat from her bowl and will only eat from a hand, or if you put it pon the floor. 

On top of this, she had a pretty nasty day of diarrhea on Monday and has had it again this morning. 

I would like try her on NI, but do not want to buy in bulk, plus my Mother is worried about the mess in her house from bones etc. Also, Pru has a habit of eating plenty of a new food, then going off it after a few meals and I really don't want to have to buy in bulk for her to then go off it, as she did when we bought a load of Nature diet! 

Help and advice would be very appreciated! Thanks


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Megan

What else have you tried?? Betty came from the breeder on JWB and used to
turn her nose up at it and I got stressed becuase she wouldn't eat.
I swtiched to Orijen and although she is not biting my hand off to get to it
will eat it all within 5 mins.. her tummy is much better on it too although it's
quite rich so I'm starting to transfer to Barking Heads to see how that goes.

I noticed in my local garden centre they are now selling NI so I think it is
becoming much more readily available so may be no need to buy in bulk..


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Megan
I've got a fussy eater with a sensitive tummy (a bichon) and he loves Natures Menu - available as raw frozen or cooked in pouches and tins. They also do pouches of puppy food which seems to be fairly yummy - my poo pup has it along with some of the raw nuggets. Available from Barf Club online. Good luck


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Id phone NI and just order 1 tub it will last you a while and when you if you want to order more it will be delivered next day,i think NI is suppose to be good for dogs who have sensitive tummies.
Also i give Buddy some kibble for lunch about half a cup,i dont think you should mix kibble with wet food as the dog digests them differently,my puppy is thriving on it but he has never been a fussy eater.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say .i dont feed bones just NI so no mess anywhere its quick and easy to give, and what comes out the other end dosnt smell which is a bonus!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is a fussy eater, a pain in the arse to be honest! I have found the only solution is to keep a variety of foods that she can tolerate (she also has a very sensitive tummy). Usually she eats something for a few meals then won't eat it next time. NI worked for 4 months, then I bought a new freezer and 20K of product and she refused to eat it! I mix it with other wet foods and I am gradually getting through it. She loves 'Taste of the Wild' an American grain free kibble which is reasonably priced from Zooplus, I haven't tried Barking Heads yet. She likes Origen but not Millie's Kitchen. 

If you are able to get a small quantity of NI it really is not a mess, if anything it is more pleasant than most wet foods as it has no odour and the poo is dry without odour. You just have to remember it is raw and needs handling like any raw meat. I have found that Izzy doesn't like it kept in the fridge for a couple of days. I have to chunk it up in the ice crystal phase and then refreeze, unfreeze a portion every day - then she eats it if I mix in something else (tuna, sardines, good quality wet food). 

Good luck!


----------

